# Big Tiger Shark



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://wnwpressrelease.wordpress.com/2013/08/29/marines-on-bachelor-party-lasso-giant-tiger-shark/


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Big old fish there


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Massive!
Kind of pointless to kill it though don't you think.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Keep it as a "trophy"? What in the world does that mean?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Im all about catching big sharks!!! Im Not ok with killing a 20+ year old protected species for a trophy!! Great looking shark to bad they did not get some photos and video and let it swim away! The Captains name says it all.... Richard Long... AKA BIG DICK!!!! UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice shark, it's a shame they killed it.... They are marines, they are all ready bad ass, killing the shark does not make them any more bad ass in my eyes, just makes them look like a-holes to me!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I kill all the big old bucks I see (within legal ramifications). I guess I don't see the difference. They're pretty and awesome creatures but so are huge snapper and grouper but I keep them too. Damn... I must be a dick too


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I dont see a problem with it, to me, sharks are like spiders and snakes, especially the big ones, kill em all and you dont have to worry about getting eaten by one. . . . .:whistling:


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

huntnflorida said:


> I kill all the big old bucks I see (within legal ramifications). I guess I don't see the difference. They're pretty and awesome creatures but so are huge snapper and grouper but I keep them too. Damn... I must be a dick too


 I don't have any problems at all with people hunting Big Bucks or any kind of fish/sharks for food to fill the freezer. If your hunting or fishing just to kill and put a trophy on your wall then your probably right. UGLY


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

The main difference is killing a shark for a trophy and killing a bug buck for a trophy is that you still eat the buck, or at least most do. 
Dragging a shark backwards and drowning it, just so you can snap a picture of you holding its mouth open is not needed. Take a picture by the boat, and it serves the same purpose. 

This shark probably had its jaw hacked out, and the rest tossed.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> The main difference is killing a shark for a trophy and killing a bug buck for a trophy is that you still eat the buck, or at least most do.
> Dragging a shark backwards and drowning it, just so you can snap a picture of you holding its mouth open is not needed. Take a picture by the boat, and it serves the same purpose.
> 
> This shark probably had its jaw hacked out, and the rest tossed.


xx2


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

SpeedoJosh said:


> The main difference is killing a shark for a trophy and killing a bug buck for a trophy is that you still eat the buck, or at least most do.
> Dragging a shark backwards and drowning it, just so you can snap a picture of you holding its mouth open is not needed. Take a picture by the boat, and it serves the same purpose.
> 
> This shark probably had its jaw hacked out, and the rest tossed.


That's what I was getting at earlier.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Not sure how I would handle this, I've mostly released the sharks I've caught in the past except a few blacktips for the table.But I don't live in a area where 8 people have been attacked this year by sharks, and this one is big enough to kill a human easily...I wouldn't kill it as a trophy but I might kill it as a precaution.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

It was a legal catch so if they chose to kill the damn thing then that is there perogative. There is no need in bashing someone for doing something that is legal. Did you guys get pissed off when the mega shark tournament was going on? Pretty sure there was no one on here bashing Tommy for throwing the tournament. 

Since when did most people on here become tree huggers, or is it that one guy says he is against it and everyone jumps on the bandwagon? You know fishing is doomed when fellow fisherman are bashing each over on what they bring home and what they release. 

It is a catch of a lifetime for people who do not regularly fish and they wanted pictures/Jaws. These guys put their life on the line daily and if they want to keep a shark then I say keep it, cut its jaws out and throw it in the dumpster or donate to the local zoo.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

feelin' wright said:


> It was a legal catch so if they chose to kill the damn thing then that is there perogative. There is no need in bashing someone for doing something that is legal. Did you guys get pissed off when the mega shark tournament was going on? Pretty sure there was no one on here bashing Tommy for throwing the tournament.
> 
> Since when did most people on here become tree huggers, or is it that one guy says he is against it and everyone jumps on the bandwagon? You know fishing is doomed when fellow fisherman are bashing each over on what they bring home and what they release.
> 
> It is a catch of a lifetime for people who do not regularly fish and they wanted pictures/Jaws. These guys put their life on the line daily and if they want to keep a shark then I say keep it, cut its jaws out and throw it in the dumpster or donate to the local zoo.


I am a tree hugger because I want my kids to have the opportunity to experience such amazing animals? If so that's fine with me.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

This is what goes through my mind everytime anyone posts these types of stories:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7SqC_m3yUDU&desktop_uri=/watch?v=7SqC_m3yUDU


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

feelin' wright said:


> It was a legal catch so if they chose to kill the damn thing then that is there perogative. There is no need in bashing someone for doing something that is legal. Did you guys get pissed off when the mega shark tournament was going on? Pretty sure there was no one on here bashing Tommy for throwing the tournament.
> 
> Since when did most people on here become tree huggers, or is it that one guy says he is against it and everyone jumps on the bandwagon? You know fishing is doomed when fellow fisherman are bashing each over on what they bring home and* what they release*.
> 
> It is a catch of a lifetime for people who do not regularly fish and they wanted pictures/Jaws. These guys put their life on the line daily and if they want to keep a shark then I say keep it, cut its jaws out and throw it in the dumpster or donate to the local zoo.


You have to appreciate the irony of the above statement. Haha

I dont think anyone is bashing anyone. I think it is merely a dissenting opinion.

Just because they dont agree with keeping/killing something doesn't make them tree huggers. 

In my humble opinion, that is waste and wanton of an animal. Which is a big part of the breeding stock for an animal that is protected in some places. I wouldn't kill one cause I consider myself a conservationist, not a tree hugger.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

feelin' wright said:


> It was a legal catch so if they chose to kill the damn thing then that is there perogative. There is no need in bashing someone for doing something that is legal. Did you guys get pissed off when the mega shark tournament was going on? Pretty sure there was no one on here bashing Tommy for throwing the tournament.
> 
> Since when did most people on here become tree huggers, or is it that one guy says he is against it and everyone jumps on the bandwagon? You know fishing is doomed when fellow fisherman are bashing each over on what they bring home and what they release.
> 
> It is a catch of a lifetime for people who do not regularly fish and they wanted pictures/Jaws. These guys put their life on the line daily and if they want to keep a shark then I say keep it, cut its jaws out and throw it in the dumpster or donate to the local zoo.


A few points/questions:

Being in the Marines has nothing to do with it.
The tree hugger insult is a red herring. What is the point of posting here if you cannot express an opinion? What is wrong with caring about our fisheries and the animals that inhabit them?
The captain is the one who is really at fault here, in my opinion.
This has nothing with fishing being doomed. Fishing will continue, despite the daily, paranoid tirades about saltwater regulations.
What would a zoo do with the carcass of a shark?
Is it appropriate to dump the rotting carcass of an animal that is 14 or so feet long in a dumpster?
Why kill the fish if you aren't going to eat it? The meat was probably bad by the time they finished with it, anyway.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I hear tigers are delicious.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Exactly how is this one fish that was caught in South Carolina going to prevent your children from catching one? 

Most people I know (including myself) would have released it as they are no good to eat but if I choose to keep one because I want it mounted or the jaws then there should be no problem as it is legal to do so (with the hms permit). Maybe we should lobby the government to shut down all shark fishing since it is such a horrible impact to the environment. I should probably quit fishing all together so my daughter can catch a fish in her life. 

We are fisherman and we kill fish. If a fisherman has a problem with another fisherman killing a fish then maybe they need to find a different hobby. Crochet maybe????


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh, snap, the old "you are all a bunch of women" slam!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> Exactly how is this one fish that was caught in South Carolina going to prevent your children from catching one?
> 
> Most people I know (including myself) would have released it as they are no good to eat but if I choose to keep one because I want it mounted or the jaws then there should be no problem as it is legal to do so (with the hms permit). Maybe we should lobby the government to shut down all shark fishing since it is such a horrible impact to the environment. I should probably quit fishing all together so my daughter can catch a fish in her life.
> 
> We are fisherman and we kill fish. If a fisherman has a problem with another fisherman killing a fish then maybe they need to find a different hobby. Crochet maybe????


Merica!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> Merica!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Are you insulting the flag? (Read in Shane Dog voice from Eastbound and Down.)


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

feelin' wright said:


> Exactly how is this one fish that was caught in South Carolina going to prevent your children from catching one?
> 
> Most people I know (including myself) would have released it as they are no good to eat but if I choose to keep one because I want it mounted or the jaws then there should be no problem as it is legal to do so (with the hms permit). Maybe we should lobby the government to shut down all shark fishing since it is such a horrible impact to the environment. I should probably quit fishing all together so my daughter can catch a fish in her life.
> 
> We are fisherman and we kill fish. If a fisherman has a problem with another fisherman killing a fish then maybe they need to find a different hobby. Crochet maybe????


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

It was a legal fish. They caught it fair and square. What they did with it after that is between them and their own conscience. 

Personally, I would have let it go because: 
1.) I don't care to eat sharks, 
2.) I wouldn't have wanted to deal with getting rid of the carcass, and 
3.) I don't see any reason to kill it just for it's jaws.

But that's just me. I'm not going to bash someone for keeping a legally caught fish. If you feel inclined to do so, you are in the wrong hobby because after all that is what it is ... a hobby. If you are catching fish just to release them then it could be argued that you are only traumatizing an animal for your own enjoyment. If you think you are doing it strictly for food then you are delusional. You can get all the fish you want at Joe Patti's for about 1/100 of the cost of catching them yourself. :whistling:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> It was a legal fish. They caught it fair and square. What they did with it after that is between them and their own conscience.
> 
> Personally, I would have let it go because:
> 1.) I don't care to eat sharks,
> ...


X2

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Liberal agenda pussies!! X2 on tree huggers


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

X3....


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I hate how people assume that it was just killed for its jaws or just killed for a picture. I also hate how everyone talks bad about people decisions on LEGAL catches. My thought is if its edible, legal, and you want it then I see nothing wrong with you making a decision on keeping it. I personally love to eat shark especially tiger sharks. I do not kill all the ones I catch but I do keep one every now and then. For example back when it was legal to keep tigers i caught 3 6 footers off the beach in PCB and i only kept one. I also tag sharks now in the Bahamas for fun. Im not going to talk bad about people and assume they did something they didn't. Ill just give them the benefit of the doubt and say they ate it but even if he didn't it was legal and its their decision on what they do with it.


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

I can catch fish way cheaper than joe pattis. maybe not tiger shark, but I can can go toss a net for free or go throw a lure for almost nothing and catch enough fish to fill my freezer. I don't need a 40 gal of gas and 30ft boat and 2000.00 worth of equipment to catch fish. hope it's not just me


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

*re:tiger shark*

Congrats ur an asshole.You killed something that has lived its life hunting and stalking the sea to survive.These guys should man up,grab a yak, paddle paddle a nice bloody bobo out a 1000 yards and paddle back..then put their ass behind some philadelphia iron and fight the beast.:thumbup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

youngbloodr2 said:


> I hate how people assume that it was just killed for its jaws or just killed for a picture. I also hate how everyone talks bad about people decisions on LEGAL catches. My thought is if its edible, legal, and you want it then I see nothing wrong with you making a decision on keeping it. I personally love to eat shark especially tiger sharks. I do not kill all the ones I catch but I do keep one every now and then. For example back when it was legal to keep tigers i caught 3 6 footers off the beach in PCB and i only kept one. I also tag sharks now in the Bahamas for fun. Im not going to talk bad about people and assume they did something they didn't. Ill just give them the benefit of the doubt and say they ate it but even if he didn't it was legal and its their decision on what they do with it.


I don't think that anybody is talking bad about other people. We all have different ideas and opinions.

I really don't understand what you would do with a 14 or so foot tiger shark, though. The fish was likely wasted.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> I don't think that anybody is talking bad about other people. We all have different ideas and opinions.
> 
> I really don't understand what you would do with a 14 or so foot tiger shark, though. *The fish was likely wasted*.


Quite the assumption that it was wasted....hell, crabs and worms gotta eat too. not to mention the homeless. I am sure the marines involved would be a little more considerate than presumed.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

flukedaddy said:


> Quite the assumption that it was wasted....hell, crabs and worms gotta eat too. not to mention the homeless. I am sure the marines involved would be a little more considerate than presumed.


What is your point? Honest question.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

This subjects just don't stop giving.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm in, too, for LIFE.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> What would a zoo do with the carcass of a shark?
> Is it appropriate to dump the rotting carcass of an animal that is 14 or so feet long in a dumpster?
> Why kill the fish if you aren't going to eat it? The meat was probably bad by the time they finished with it, anyway.


 Use it to feed the animals.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> *What is your point*? Honest question.


 
Just you assumed it was wasted.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

flukedaddy said:


> Just you assumed it was wasted.


That is an easy assumption to make, I admit.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

So I finally got a chance to read the article. 

Holy sweet mary mother of god. It was a legal catch. While I wouldn't have kept it, (unless I'm getting one of those happy gilmore checks) I don't care that these guys did.... 

The last shark I killed was about 4 months ago... black tip... 4 footer... cut the jaws out of that SOB and cut the rest up and filled 10 crab traps. Circle of life, jack.

I can't turn water in to wine, but I can turn a black tip in to blue crabs!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> I can't turn water in to wine, but I can turn a black tip in to blue crabs!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Quote of the month!:thumbup:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Tigers and Hammers are protected in Florida ...Right...???? It makes no sense for them not to be protected anywhere else...At least in the US.....I think that's what got the "tree huggers" to come out and voice their opinion.....Both sharks were not protected in the past and they seemed to had disappeared for awhile....We use to see both 10 ft or bigger Hammers and 10ft. or bigger Tigers on the old short Dock At Pensacola beach.....Now on the big Dock you justdon't see that Many adult Hammers or Tigers anymore...Now its big Mako's..Crazy....


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Moral issue. Not a legal issue. 

Blame the captain?? This guy just got global advertising. Should he get a raise?

Catch it. Snap your pictures. Call the local college on the way in and arrange pick up of "the carcass." Take your jaws. Bring home some meat to try, and say you took a bite of that beast. 

Yes the shark has been around a looking time. Probably not the first hook that beast has encountered. Just the last.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry. That should read "a looong time." 

I got caught "looking."


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

WOW that thing was big! thanks for the link.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

huntnflorida said:


> Liberal agenda pussies!! X2 on tree huggers



believing in conservation isn't being a tree hugger. 

there is no reason to kill an animal that big and has been in the gene pool that long. we all know that shark went to waste and guys like that, and YOU, are the reason we always hear about "back in the day" stories. educate yourself before you go bashing half the forum and get more than just me on your bad side for the shit talking you do. 

still waiting on that date.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

This is still the Pensacola _FISHING_ forum isn't it???:001_huh:
I was just wondering because it seems like every time someone posts a picture of a fish on here and they get thrashed like they'd shown up at a PETA convention wearing seal fur and eating a veal burger.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Aaaaaa the infamous "dont kill the shark" thread.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

jmunoz said:


> Aaaaaa the infamous "dont kill the shark" thread.


Don't kill it, keep it going. Please.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Don't kill it, keep it going. Please.


Were the marines bama fans or auburn fans?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> Were the marines bama fans or auburn fans?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


They might have had the scent of champions, so could have been fans for either team. 

I wasn't there to sniff them, though, so it is a mystery of science.

Edit: I'm watching TITANIC right now, so I'm really interested in science.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> They might have had the scent of champions, so could have been fans for either team.
> 
> I wasn't there to sniff them, though, so it is a mystery of science.
> 
> Edit: I'm watching TITANIC right now, so I'm really interested in science.


Titanic? Really?.... the one with that Gilbert Grape fella?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> Titanic? Really?.... the one with that Gilbert Grape fella?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Are you knocking my favorite movie with a nautical theme, bro?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Are you knocking my favorite movie with a nautical theme, bro?


Yes. Yes I am

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> Yes. Yes I am
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


OK, you made me sad, Goose.

Signed, 

Maverick


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> OK, you made me sad, Goose.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Maverick


Good lord have mercy.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> Good lord have mercy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Jesus, I'm joking.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Jesus, I'm joking.


Got a little weird there for a second... ha. 

So I think I might go to South Carolina and catch a big tiger shark.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell, I will kill it just for blue crab bait. You in?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Hell, I will kill it just for blue crab bait. You in?


Don't threaten me with a good time.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

7 page goal reached---bedtime.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

still waiting on that date.[/QUOTE]

Your on the wrong type of website if your looking for a date. However given your stance, agenda, attitude, dialogue, and constant crying. You might just find the man of your dreams right here on the PFF.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> still waiting on that date.


Your on the wrong type of website if your looking for a date. However given your stance, agenda, attitude, dialogue, and constant crying. You might just find the man of your dreams right here on the PFF.[/QUOTE]

Fricken classic!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

huntnflorida said:


> still waiting on that date.


Your on the wrong type of website if your looking for a date. However given your stance, agenda, attitude, dialogue, and constant crying. You might just find the man of your dreams right here on the PFF.[/QUOTE]

Damn. 
Gonna take me all day to stop laughing at that.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

As they get older, most people see no need for wanton killing. I know at 58, I don't see the need to kill things like I did when I was trying to prove something at age 25.
I still hunt and fish but only take what I eat. I would like to leave something for the next generation. I don't take "trophies". I have absolutely nothing to prove to anybody.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Some people care about conservation, some people don't. Some people get an immense amount of satisfaction safely releasing a trophy fish, some people need to kill and conquer everything they encounter. Some people can express their opinion and leave it at that, some people have to insult people who have differing views than they do so they can feel better about themselves.

It's the Yin and Yang of the fishing world. I conserve so you can waste.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

HappyHourHero said:


> Some people care about conservation, some people don't. Some people get an immense amount of satisfaction safely releasing a trophy fish, some people need to kill and conquer everything they encounter. Some people can express their opinion and leave it at that, some people have to insult people who have differing views than they do so they can feel better about themselves.
> 
> It's the Yin and Yang of the fishing world. I conserve so you can waste.


:thumbsup:
Probably the most sensible post on here.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I am far from an expert on the matter & have limited research time this morning .... but is "tail roping" a surface swimming tiger shark a lawful angling method? 

Would this be an applicable reg?



> (b) General. No person may fish for, catch, possess, or retain any Atlantic HMS with gears other than the primary gears specifically authorized in this part. Consistent with paragraphs (a)(1) and (2) of this section, secondary gears may be used at boat side to aid and assist in subduing, or bringing on board a vessel, Atlantic HMS that have first been caught or captured using primary gears. For purposes of this part, secondary gears include, but are not limited to, dart harpoons, gaffs, flying gaffs, tail ropes, etc. Secondary gears may not be used to capture, or attempt to capture, free-swimming or undersized HMS. Except for vessels permitted under § 635.4(o) or as specified in this paragraph (b), a vessel using or having onboard in the Atlantic Ocean any unauthorized gear may not possess an Atlantic HMS on board.


 http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-id...v8&view=text&node=50:12.0.1.1.3.3.1.2&idno=50


I suppose they could have just shot it too (if that were legal.) In any case .... either wouldn't count as "_fishing_" for me personally. 




*


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> I dont see a problem with it, to me, sharks are like spiders and snakes, especially the big ones, kill em all and you dont have to worry about getting eaten by one. . . . .:whistling:


I agree totally with you on this one


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

AndyS said:


> I am far from an expert on the matter & have limited research time this morning .... but is "tail roping" a surface swimming tiger shark a lawful angling method?
> 
> Would this be an applicable reg?
> 
> ...


Tail roping is how you subdue it alongside the boat after it is brought boatside via hook and line.

If those jokers tail roped a free swimming Tiger Shark, then :notworthy:
That would be nuts and awesome, I would have to say.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Maybe this is why I can't catch any fish..... He should have thrown it back!!!! Lol

Or maybe that shark ate all the fish I was destined to catch.... And in that case, I thank you for ridding me of that obstacle!!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

HappyHourHero said:


> Some people care about conservation, some people don't. Some people get an immense amount of satisfaction safely releasing a trophy fish, some people need to kill and conquer everything they encounter. Some people can express their opinion and leave it at that, some people have to insult people who have differing views than they do so they can feel better about themselves.
> 
> It's the Yin and Yang of the fishing world. I conserve so you can waste.


That's it in a nutshell right there. Very well said.
We have recycling bins all over our office building and yet I see aluminum cans in people's trash cans at their desk. I just don't get it.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

14' would have to be well over 700lbs unless he missed a few meals the 11' we caught was 600. I'm not sure the length but there were 2 brought in the tourney that were 900lb range and I don't think they were 13'
BTW I have to agree with whoever said they no longer keep trophy fish. I have, so don't get me wrong.. I won't bash them for it. I caught my share of trophies. I kept a 72lb gag grouper about 6 years ago. I'd not keep one that big again. The meat was like rubber. Someone mentioned eating tigers? really? Never heard they were good before. A mako would be the only shark I'd like to eat


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I think a company should stark selling replica shark jaws. Taxidermist these days don't do skin mounts of fish it's all Pre molded. Take the measurements and they fit you with a mold of the fish to go on the wall. It would be cool to get replica jaws also, take the type of shark and size and they can determine how big the jaws would be.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

feelin' wright said:


> Exactly how is this one fish that was caught in South Carolina going to prevent your children from catching one?
> 
> Most people I know (including myself) would have released it as they are no good to eat but if I choose to keep one because I want it mounted or the jaws then there should be no problem as it is legal to do so (with the hms permit). Maybe we should lobby the government to shut down all shark fishing since it is such a horrible impact to the environment. I should probably quit fishing all together so my daughter can catch a fish in her life.
> 
> We are fisherman and we kill fish. If a fisherman has a problem with another fisherman killing a fish then maybe they need to find a different hobby. Crochet maybe????


Either you're beyond ignorant or you just enjoy being an asshole because you have nothing else better to do. Obviously MoganMan wasn't inferring that some marines who think a little too highly of themselves killing one big shark is going to prevent his children from catching one. He's merely saying that there's plenty more people out there that wouldn't hesitate to do the same thing, & if that trend continues, tigers could end up being a rare sight/catch one day. Calling him a tree hugger for expressing concern makes you look unbelievably childish.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Either you're beyond ignorant or you just enjoy being an asshole because you have nothing else better to do. Obviously MoganMan wasn't inferring that some marines who think a little too highly of themselves killing one big shark is going to prevent his children from catching one. He's merely saying that there's plenty more people out there that wouldn't hesitate to do the same thing, & if that trend continues, tigers could end up being a rare sight/catch one day. Calling him a tree hugger for expressing concern makes you look unbelievably childish.


x100


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> Either you're beyond ignorant or you just enjoy being an asshole because you have nothing else better to do. Obviously MoganMan wasn't inferring that some marines who think a little too highly of themselves killing one big shark is going to prevent his children from catching one. He's merely saying that there's plenty more people out there that wouldn't hesitate to do the same thing, & if that trend continues, tigers could end up being a rare sight/catch one day. Calling him a tree hugger for expressing concern makes you look unbelievably childish.


Don't consider myself to be either ignorant or an asshole (we'll I can be an asshole at times). I simply pointed out that people get bitchy about someone killing a shark when they themselves kill fish every time they go out fishing. Seems a little hypocritical to me. No data shows that tiger sharks are endangered other than the shows that try to add drama to shows and portray all sharks as overfished or biologist that need more money to investigate their populations. Show me some proof that Tiger Sharks are currently overfished by a credible source and I will be happy to retract my statement. In my fishing life I have seen very few people keep tiger sharks so I doubt very seriously they are being overfished. 


What is childish is to call a bunch of marines "assholes" who did not act in a manner that he believed to be morally correct even though they were within their right and their behavior is completely legal. 

Be careful on that high horse you are on as you might fall and break a hip. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

feelin' wright said:


> Don't consider myself to be either ignorant or an asshole. I simply pointed out that people get bitchy about someone killing a shark when they themselves kill fish every time they go out fishing. Seems a little hypocritical to me. No data shows that tiger sharks are endangered other than the shows that try to add drama to everything they say or biologist that need more money to investigate their populations.
> 
> As far as the statement that the marines in the picture are thinking too highly of themselves, that proves you sir, are an idiot. Marines are taught to think highly of themselves. It is beat into your head as you go through basic training. It is constantly hammered into you in infantry school as well because what they go through on a daily basis is more than most people go through in a year. I should know as I was in the Corps. You are taught to put yourself on a pedestal on day one.
> 
> Be careful on that high horse you are on as you might fall and break a hip.


Bam Bam


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

feelin' wright said:


> Don't consider myself to be either ignorant or an asshole. I simply pointed out that people get bitchy about someone killing a shark when they themselves kill fish every time they go out fishing. Seems a little hypocritical to me. No data shows that tiger sharks are endangered other than the shows that try to add drama to everything they say or biologist that need more money to investigate their populations.
> 
> As far as the statement that the marines in the picture are thinking too highly of themselves, that proves you sir, are an idiot. Marines are taught to think highly of themselves. It is beat into your head as you go through basic training. It is constantly hammered into you in infantry school as well because what they go through on a daily basis is more than most people go through in a year. I should know as I was in the Corps. You are taught to put yourself on a pedestal on day one.
> 
> Be careful on that high horse you are on as you might fall and break a hip.


Dang, took even longer than I thought for that response! I did enjoy your first paragraph though. Deviating away from the issue at hand by calling concerned people who are simply stating their opinion "bitchy" & then saying that tiger sharks aren't endangered in order to prove some sort of "point" that you have. 

Neither I or MoganMan or anyone else here ever said they were endangered. That's not the point. He was just saying that eventually (should the trend of killing big sharks for no reason) continue, it COULD happen. Read between the lines. Guess that was one thing they didn't teach you on that first day in the Corps. 

By the way, I'm on no such horse. I'm merely giving my $.02 on an issue & you're choosing to become upset about it. I only threw in that part about the marines thinking highly of themselves cause I figured it'd get you heated. :notworthy:


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

feelin' wright said:


> As far as the statement that the marines in the picture think too highly of themselves, that proves you sir, are an idiot and know nothing of the Marine Corps. Marines are taught to think highly of themselves. It is beat into your head as you go through basic training. It is constantly hammered into us during infantry school as well because what we went through on a daily basis is more than most people go through in a year. I should know as I was in the Corps. You are taught to put yourself on a pedestal on day one.


One of the most contradictory paragraphs ever written.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> One of the most contradictory paragraphs ever written.


+1 I'd say it takes the cake!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

After reading my post again I would agree with both of you on the fact that it was contradictory. It has been edited.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaFish said:


> Dang, took even longer than I thought for that response! I did enjoy your first paragraph though. Deviating away from the issue at hand by calling concerned people who are simply stating their opinion "bitchy" & then saying that tiger sharks aren't endangered in order to prove some sort of "point" that you have.
> 
> Neither I or MoganMan or anyone else here ever said they were endangered. That's not the point. He was just saying that eventually (should the trend of killing big sharks for no reason) continue, it COULD happen. Read between the lines. Guess that was one thing they didn't teach you on that first day in the Corps.
> 
> By the way, I'm on no such horse. I'm merely giving my $.02 on an issue & you're choosing to become upset about it. I only threw in that part about the marines thinking highly of themselves cause I figured it'd get you heated. :notworthy:



All Marines are "hayrows" and should be able to do anything they want to, even on internet forums.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

This is going to be a 10 pager easy!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> This is going to be a 10 pager easy!


Make it happen.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great read thus far!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Whats a tiger shark?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Kenton said:


> Whats a tiger shark?


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

The tiger shark is a creature that evolved to create healthy debate amongst fishermen, who, behind the anonymity of the internet attack the character of others whose opinions differ from their own.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for that amazing description accompanied by an amazing photographic reference! Looks like a close relative of the Liger (bred for it's skills in magic).


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey this has been fun but somebody pm me when they start another pier thread!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

These sharks are more prolific than you think. 

Anybody want to set out a 5 mile chum slick around bridge rubble #5 for 24 hours and then snorkel the slick with me. 

You can pet several over 10 ft. Hell you can even name 'em if you want.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

huntnflorida said:


> still waiting on that date.


Your on the wrong type of website if your looking for a date. However given your stance, agenda, attitude, dialogue, and constant crying. You might just find the man of your dreams right here on the PFF.[/QUOTE]

...and to think i contemplated on giving a reach around. I only cry when you stand me up and i expect at least a box of wine now.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



SaltAddict said:


> These sharks are more prolific than you think.
> 
> Anybody want to set out a 5 mile chum slick around bridge rubble #5 for 24 hours and then snorkel the slick with me.
> 
> You can pet several over 10 ft. Hell you can even name 'em if you want.


I'm down, do you have a GoPro?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Ya'll aint right chumming them sharks and swimming withem.....


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I'm down, do you have a GoPro?


I have a gopro and several other buddies as bat shit crazy as me. Don't threaten me with a good time.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ill go on that trip. bring some carcasses and feed them too.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I bet megladon will show up also!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow. Makes the 9' one I caught 3 miles off the beach in PCB look like a baby as the girth on this thing is incredible. I know one thing, mounting that baby would've been $$$. I mounted a 3' one many years ago and it was $6/inch back in 1998.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

that is a whopppper! dayyymn!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice "fish"- but I usually release whatever I don't plan on eating....


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

That thing is a beast for sure.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

11 pages... Roll Tide.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Waste of a fish. U cant eat it unless its put on ice. Caught & killed a blue Marlin once. Wont do it again. If the trophy was all they wanted. Cut the head off & leave the rest for the other sharks. I wont kill it unless its food or Life threatening. Several quote, "Cobia" fishermen in the spring kill them for what? Bragging rights. Big deal. Cant eat them without putting them on ice. Large sharks are cool to watch. No need to wipe them out. See large mako's in spring and fall. Beautiful creatures.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Did BAMA win yesterday?

Oh wait, they don't play in the NFL and that hasn't started yet.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> Did BAMA win yesterday?
> 
> Oh wait, they don't play in the NFL and that hasn't started yet.


They should. :thumbsup:


----------

